# Santa Starbuck Wishlists!!



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Santa Starbuck is so excited the holiday season and Christmas is just around the corner. This is his favorite time of the year as Santa Starbuck loves to give during the holiday season. Nothing makes Santa Starbuck happier than making all the good boys on Puff smile on Christmas morning!!

As of now it appears "Santa Starbuck" will be in full swing again this year. For those that do not know, Santa Starbuck first appeared last year (See bombing forums) and hopefully he made a few kids happy on Puff. While this does take a great deal of time and of course a few cigars, Santa Starbuck will not be able accommodate everyone or grant everyone's wish. Hopefully Santa Starbuck will be able to grant 10-15 good little boys on Puff wishes!!

What now do you ask? For those that are interested in being selected by Santa Starbuck, please post a wishlist of five cigars you'd like to receive for Christmas. One thing to keep in mind is to try and keep it reasonable. Obviously Santa Starbuck couldn't send everyone a Behike, 1966 EL, or something super extremely rare, but I am sure he would if he could.

Next with your wish of the five cigars you'd like to receive, Santa Starbuck need a short essay on why he should select you. Tell Santa Starbuck some things you have done this year to make the world a better place. Have you volunteered your time to the less fortunate? Did you pull over to the side of the road and help an older couple change a tire on the car? Those are some examples, but Santa Starbuck love to hear anything you may have done. I'm pretty sure he also knows who's been good and bad on Puff as well.

Finally, keep in mind Santa Starbuck can't select everyone. If Santa Starbuck had an endless supply of cigars, funds, and time, he'd promise everyone would be smoking some very good cigars this holiday season. Also, even if you do not sign up or participate, Santa Starbuck may still send you a little surprise this year as well. There are a few on his list that have done some wonderful things this year and they deserve something extra special this holiday season!

And now a little early Christmas present to all and this years Santa helpers!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I wish for those girls to show up at my house Christmas eve!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

As far as cigars any gifted Cuban will do they are all special!
As far as what i have done. I help as many as i can each and every day of my life. That for those of you that don't know me is who i am. I could make a long list but always prided myself on anonymity and i never brag. Once again David a great gesture from a great BOTL!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I wish for those girls to show up at my house Christmas eve!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> ...


My sentiments as well, David. I try to help whenever I can in different ways. Your generosity is admirable, sir!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

This is gonna turn out BAAAADDD!!! I wish all the lucky recipients the best of health as your blasted back a few decades... Dave's been on a roll lately!!! That's all I'm gonna say!!!

Good Luck brothers!

Jason


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

David,
..... Overly generous as always. I'm sure you there will quite a few mailboxes blown to peices by this guy.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Aight you bastages I'm seeing some @ss kissing...lol, in all seriousness thank you, but no wishlists! So no one wants any cigars?? LOL.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks Santa Starbuck - here's my list off the top of my head

Satori
Padron 1926 Msddie
Padron Anni series Maddie like the 40th, 45th, etc
Anejo #46 or #50
Cohiba Maduro (CC)

OH - here is the 'short' essay:

Well Santa Starbuck, I'm not the type to hype myself so this is only because you asked and obviously need some justification. And the brothers that have already posted are quite worthy! Tony and Colin have both befriended me and been quite the sources of encouragement and information. 

But here's my story: Last year I organized a troop raffle for owaindav that started with my Studio Tobac Sampler being offered in the raffle. A half a dozen guys then chipped in with prizes (shuckins, smelvis, primetime76, FWTX and of course TheGoldenMacKid). We ended up raising over $600 for Dave (owaindav). Then I sent owaindav a 100 cigar donation when he was running low. And for the Troop Rally I put in 2 prizes (A Holiday AF Sampler from 2009 and a crystal ashtray, lighter, cutter combo) plus donated 159 cigars, 4 boxes of gallon baggies, 30 lighters and about 15 boxes of matches.

Between all that I've posted too much, got bombed too much (see the squid destruction of me), been gifted passes in both the CC and CC/NC Maws and generally made dozens of friends here on puff that have led to several herfs and more fun than any FOG should have.

So after seeing what I wrote I think I've been quite duly rewarded here on Puff. Thanks for listening Santa and I hope many ultra deserving PUFF members share their story - because there certainly are a lot of them!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

no wish list because there are better options than me, not ass kissing.... My ass kissing *would* have been alot longer and elaborate.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Dear Santa Starbuck,

I have been a good boy all year except for a couple times I blowed up some mailboxes, but those were not really my fault, *Big Bull* made me do it.

I have tried really hard to help where I can. I have a couple ideas in the new year, but that we can talk about next year. :der:

Please be nice to my Squid Buddies, and also to the ZK Goons and the LOBster monsters.

:faint: :bounce: :tongue1:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Alright, I will be the first mooch hoping for free stuff to give a list :wink:

I'd love to try a Bolivar OTHER than the RC
Any Cohiba other than the 2 I have (Siglo II / Robusto)
Any Monte
Hoyo Epicure
Partagas Lusitanias

As for what I have done this year, I have made the entire staff at the local humane society happy by ending the bitching of one Jenna Bell by making her Jenna Carroll after six long years :wink:

On a serious note, I have donated to a charity called Child's Play since their conception 8 years ago. I didn't have a lot of spare money for them after the wedding and the troop rally so while I did donate some cash again I found time to actually do something in person for once and I volunteered at the children's ward of a local hospital. Didn't do much, but still felt good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

And as for you Santa Starbuck i am sure Secret Santa is watching you!
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice! Cant wait to see the carnage!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Wish list: anything smoking well

Good things I've done this year. I'm a hospital chaplain, so I think it might be a bit unfair for me to pull out spending time with old folks having dialysis treatment or in the ICU after spine surgery, or the real heart string pullers around end of life. I visit with folks in the hospital, hopefully in listening to them and chatting with them I can get them to not think about their pain and instead get their thoughts into someplace happier. It doesn't have to be religious, and when I'm in on Saturdays I often talk about the football game on the TV with the male patients, while most of the female patients talk to me about their grandkids.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Wouldnt know where to start


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dear Santa Starbuck,

I don't have a list, whatever you choose would be fine by me.

As you know I have lost my dad this year. So I have been spending slot of time taking care of my mom and doing things around her house for her, mowing, trimming, trimming shrubs and trees, house maintenance...that kind of stuff, as well as just running general errands with her, and at the same time, working and taking care of my own family. I have sent a few bombs this year, not as many as others have, ran a pass, and started another, and also done a contest. I always take time to help others, but I suppose that's why nothing really sticks out for me to hilight on. I did let a friend live with us for 8 months for free while he saved for a new home. And then helped him move into it too. Thank you for taking the time to do this!!


Phil


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Lets see....

CoLa, CoRo, CoBehiek, CoEsp, and ummm CoSigvI (I was doing so well until #3)


starbuck. you should send me one of these cigars because I didn't tell you know who about you know what, which would have resulted in well we all know what so lets leave it unsaid.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> Lets see....
> 
> CoLa, CoRo, CoBehiek, CoEsp, and ummm CoSigvI (I was doing so well until #3)
> 
> starbuck. you should send me one of these cigars *because I didn't tell you know who about you know what, which would have resulted in well we all know what* so lets leave it unsaid.


I'm all ears???? LOL


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I wish for those girls to show up at my house Christmas eve!


I already had all those ladies so I guess that means I'm one of those bad boys crossed off Santa Starbucks list. :rofl: If by chance I haven't managed to fly under the radar, though surely I have, and if he doesn't realize I slept with all his hot azz helpers not once but twice then any quality cigars are always greatly appreciated.

Lol, Great Work bud. Looking forward to another season of Christmas Joy. Rest assured you will not be targeted after Christmas again. At least not by me. :rofl:I'd watch out for all these little factions and clans popping up though. They seem to be quite mischievous and devious.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I wasnt gonna. But with a baby coming in a week, wife not working, and nothing more then a part time job and full time school. Who knows what will happen with my cigar budget. So, screw anyone that wants to judge me.

Any cuban, cohiba prefered
Anything in a coffin, i love coffins like smelvis loves tubos


I donates to ALSA as well as raise money and walk the walk athon
But i must confess, my grandpa died of A.L.S. so i do have some personal reasons for it. 

More then once i have taking my mother-in-laws SUV to the gas station and filled it up when they didnt have any money for gas for the week. This is dispite the fact that she "isnt my favorite person"

Donated a crib, changing table, and a garbage bag full of clothes to a lady who was pregnant ans has no friends or family, baby daddy was a dead beat that ran off. This was not a friend or anything like that. I didnt know who she was at all. 

My wifes co-workers mom had a blow out, the tire almost took the front bumber off. I drove to her, put on her spare, she then drove to tire shop. Next day i fixed the bumper and grille that got messed up by the tire. No charge.


And.. does going out of my way to be my moms DD count?


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Behikes, Siglo VI, 1966, REs and ELs. Just remember who turned you onto the best Behike source on the Internet. After that, you bought out all their stock and I can't get anymore....lmao!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

ckay said:


> Behikes, Siglo VI, 1966, REs and ELs. Just remember who turned you onto the best Behike source on the Internet. After that, you bought out all their stock and I can't get anymore....lmao!


Wait... You mean HE'S the reason i couldnt get any from them? Bastage! Lol


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> Wait... You mean HE'S the reason i couldnt get any from them? Bastage! Lol


Yeah basically...I was able to scoop up boxes as I pleased until he started wiping them out by the pallet...of each size mind you.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Lol. A week aftee you told me were, i finally had the cash for a box, and they were all sold out! Lol. I just gave up. Haha.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

David you are a great BOTL and a real asset here on Puff. In all reality... my #1 wish is to return home from deployment and spend Christmas with my wife. We are suppose to get back the first or second week of December so hopefully I make it.

As for Cigars my wishlist would be:
RA Extra EL 2011
HdM EL 2011
Cohiba Esplendido, Sig VI, or BHK
Any cigar for that matter, they are all great. All gifted cigars have a special place in my humi, to be enjoyed when the time is right.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

ckay said:


> Behikes, Siglo VI, 1966, REs and ELs. Just remember who turned you onto the best Behike source on the Internet. After that, you bought out all their stock and I can't get anymore....lmao!


Bu.. Bu.. Bu.. My vendor has boxes of 52's for under 3 bills.. And the 54's and 56's are right in line with what they should be at with what the 52's are going for!!!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Well this looks fun!

My wish list:

Partagas serie d #4
any anejo
Any padron anniversary
Any monster series
Berger & armenti quad maduro 

I don't like tooting my own horn either, but I spend most of my spare time as the scoutmaster for boy scout troop 302 here in Valley Sprngs, CA. Lots of fun, but lots of time too. Other than that, I judge debate contests on some weekends and try to spend as much time with family as I can. 

At work I try to keep the idjuts in line and keep safe when in harms way.

This is a cool thing to do...whomever you choose will bless us all with pictures and good will!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I cant edit my post. But i wanna ad:

Any cigar from the tat holween series, from any year.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

From the looks of that picture it appears as if Santa Starbuck might have his hands full of a lot more than just cigars this Holiday Season.

I am not sure if I am deserving but I would enjoy the opportunity to smoke a Behike with some VR Famosos thrown in as stocking stuffers. I did quietly attempt to bomb the ZK scouts into oblivion but alas was only found in need of a new Post Office to show for all my hard work. I guess I haven't been good but neither have I been extraordinarily bad either.

Thanks for all you do making Puff a fun place to hang around day after day.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Cohiba Lancero
Bolivar gold medal
RASS
Cohiba Genios
Something aged

I'n not really good at essays I'm more a list kind of guy. and I likely shouldn't be selected as I am a giant scrooge. Really haven't done any "good " Deeds. s here's a list of bad deeds

Bombed someone once a week since June
convinced multiple coworkers to fall down a slope of cigar smoking
forced my friends to drink my share of booze when we go out so that I can stay sober and drive
and I'm sure there are others


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

eep:


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Santa Starbuck, 
Don't know each other and expect nothing but thought I would share my year. This year as with the last couple of years I have cared for a young adult male with Asperger syndrome, and a few other things. This year was a good start for him he found a girl friend, Then sadly after a few months they broke up and he pulled back into an area that I had helped him come out of already so almost back to square one. The last two months we have come back a long way and is doing much better. Interactions with others has improved. Also this year an elderly lady that lives in my town that I help pick up her mail and take her to the store every other week and help her with shopping. had fallen and bruised her hip, Helped her buy a steel rail for her front steps where she had fallen and installed it for her, Seeing she was on a fixed income and couldn't afford it herself. I do this for them out of kindness not as a job. That is it for this year, Don't have extended family, only my son so Thanksgiving and Christmas I will spend helping the man with Asperger syndrome with a meal for Thanksgiving and help him prepare to go visit family in Calif for Christmas. 

Thanks for taking time to read. 

James


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

This is a very nice gesture David. It doesn't surprise me that you of all people thought of it.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Just wanted to pop in and thank David for doing this - it's incredibly generous and, judging from last year's Christmas gifts, it looks like the recipient has just as much fun receiving the package as David has sending it out!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Now, this is the type of thread I enjoy watching....


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dear Santa

I don't have a wishlist your stuff is just not good enough sorry don't hit Mrs. Santa again because I said that. :boxing:

I didn't do nothing I am pretty selfish and don't really care about other people, Oh once in awhile I may send some crappy dog rockets to maybe make someone feel better. That's about as nice as I get I am just a grumpy old man I do believe in Christmas but not for presents but ya know the Birth of our Lord! ray:

Good luck finding someone worthy of your glass top Cohibas. :gaga:

Your Friend

Grumpy Grampa Smelvis :fear:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Dear Santa
> 
> I don't have a wishlist your stuff is just not good enough sorry don't hit Mrs. Santa again because I said that. :boxing:
> 
> ...


If those you had sent me were dog rockets, i dont even wanna know what your good stuff is!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Dear Santa
> 
> I don't have a wishlist your stuff is just not good enough sorry don't hit Mrs. Santa again because I said that. :boxing:
> 
> ...


Santa Starbuck, I can vouch for Dave, 
oke: he's nothing but a selfish greedy old fart, who wouldn't give you the shirt off his back...

For proof just check out his troop threads, the destruction of his trades, and the crappy gifts he gives to his fellow BOTLS...

And if you believe any of what I said I have some snow here I can sell you real cheap... $1 a pound :suspicious: :mrgreen:


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job with this thread Starbuck, very generous


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

Dear Santa,

ive been awful good this year i introduced afew friends to the prototype Casa Gomez Coronas ive been working one, i bombed a good lot of them with a cigar when i meet up with them for out annual drinking event. lets not forget that i bombed a few brothers on a other forum during a hurf that was exciting. and lets not oversee the distances the 30 year old petite coronas have traveled. Santa youve been pretty good this year yourself this christmas kick back, pour up some egg nog and fire up a well deserved cigar.

your pal,
Loren


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

lgomez said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> ive been awful good this year i introduced afew friends to the prototype Casa Gomez Coronas ive been working one, i bombed a good lot of them with a cigar when i meet up with them for out annual drinking event. lets not forget that i bombed a few brothers on a other forum during a hurf that was exciting. and lets not oversee the distances the 30 year old petite coronas have traveled. Santa youve been pretty good this year yourself this christmas kick back, pour up some egg nog and fire up a well deserved cigar.
> 
> ...


Let me know when you put those uo for sale.

Casa gomez is hands down one of my fav cigars. When life deals me a good hand i plan on restocking the humi with them.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Good one David!!

1. Wish List: What ever is in your humi

2. _Have you volunteered your time to the less fortunate?_

YES. See thread below.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-banter/282940-hottie-day-nsfw.html

eace:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dear Santa,

I haven't been very good this year. To be honest, me and some friends started a war. It wasn't meant to be much, just three of us little guys taking on some local bullies. But things escalated, and now the conflict has gone global. All we wanted to do was stop the bullies, we never meant it to get this far. But now there are other groups forming and blowin people up, there are victims everywhere. 

But Santa Starbuck, I've heard you've been naughty as well. Threatening good people for no reason whatsoever. People who never hurt you in anyway. So, Santa Starbuck, to behonest, all I want for Christmas is to see your ass get blown to kingdom come!!!

Oh wait, that's already gonna happen. 

Ho ho ho, mutha***a!!!

-TheNinja


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

In all seriousness, though, there are a few causes very important to me: I serve on the board of a nonprofit high school, I donate to Angeltree (they give presents to kids who's parents are incarcerated), CareNet (they assist poor mothers with unplanned pregnancies get counseling, as well as baby supplies) as well as Sacred Road (a ministry to the second poorest area in all of America, the White Swan Indian reservation in Yakima) and a dentist friend of mine working in impoverished areas of Ecuador.

My wish is that if you choose me, you would take the money you would spend on cigars to send and donate it to one of the causes above. Particularly Angeltree or Sacred Road, as they both do a lot of good for very poor children on Christmas. 

Thanks Santa Starbuck


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

Dear Santa Starbuck,

my wishlist is any CC you so desire, you have impeccable tastes and i haven't been around CCs long enough to be picky.

my story: i tried to save a duck from on side of the highway that looked like it couldn't fly and was causing quite the traffic backup. i approached the hen mallard with my trusty sweatshirt in hand and when i got into throwing distance it took a low trajectory flight across the highway and was almost creamed by a passing SUV, but she flew away to safety.

so when you're looking down the list, just remember i almost got a duck killed.

merry christmas everyone!


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Good stuff Starbuck, I enjoyed watching the carnage last year and I'm assuming it's going to be just as destructive this year as well.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

tiger187126 said:


> ***
> 
> so when you're looking down the list, just remember i almost got a duck killed.
> 
> merry christmas everyone!


You're the jerk that sent that duck flying into my car????


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I have no wish list or essay because frankly, there are better BOTL out there that deserve it more. All I have to to say that this is extremely generous of you and I can't wait to see this stuff land!


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Well I’m like a lot of others and don’t like talking about what I do but heres a few things.

I’m in a organization at work that raises money all year by doing cook outs at work and other small things, we use the money to buy kids xmas presents and give the parents a 100$ voucher to one of the local grocery stores so they can make a good meal for Christmas and have money left over. If you think you’re a tough guy you need to go deliver a car load of presents to a mom or dad who doesn’t have the money for them to give to their kids.... I’ve seen a lot of grown "tough" guys break down and theirs a lot of people in the group who will not deliver presents because they can’t do it without getting very upset. I’m one of the few who deliver presents every year and its a very humbling experience to go to someone’s house that you can tell doesn’t have a lot, makes you appreciate things a lot more(like being able to smoke nice CC cigars).

We had a meeting yesterday and have raised almost 6k this year and plan to go to the health department and local food pantry to get the names of 30 families for this year.

The main reason I posted this is to remind everyone to remember someone’s always got it worse and to share with others on the holidays

Any kind of CC would work for my wish list.

PS sorry for the rambling and bad spelling, I get long winded when I’m trying to explain things 
:doh:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I would like to try a Mag 46, Trini Reyes, HdM Epi#2, Trini Coloniales, Quai D'orsay corona and any SCdlH.
Perhaps Santa and I can work something out?


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

You have shown tourself to be extremely generous in the past so this does not surprise me. I'm sure anything you chose would be wonderful. But if you insist....

Cohiba Espy
VR Don Alejandro
Partagas Lusitania
Any aged, ready to smoke Large Cigar (RG47+, Length 5"+) would be wonderful.

I thank God everyday for another Beautiful day (no matter what it looks like outside, or whatever I HAVE to do that day).
I would do anything to help any of my elderly neighbors (I'm by far the youngest at 47 - everyone else is 60+). I do the Snow Blowing for what seems like half my neighborhood in the Winter. Whatever they need I try to do. My Dad was 55 and my Mom was 47 when I was born in 1964. So everyones Grandparents were like my Parents. I could sit and talk to Older people all day. They have such wonderful stories to tell (and things for me to learn).

Thanks Santa Starbuck

Hopefully I'll "hear" from you this Christmas....
__________________


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

Espy 
CoLo
Any RA LE
VR Classicos
Trini Fundadore

I'll keep my story to one thing I'm doing/have done this year. Been a crazy busy year. Anyways I have donated a bunch of smokes multiple times this past year to the troops, mainly through OpFTH. The thing I'm really focused on now and proud about is a troop "donation". My friend and I have been putting together care packages for the troops. The stuff we just sent off went to 15 guys on the front line. We sent them 15 Rocky Patel Edge's, 15 various cigars, and some cutters. We filled up one of those large USPS APO boxes.

We are just about to send out our next package which is a 3 terabyte external hard drive full of movies. The guy I'm doing it with has way too many dvds so we just loaded a ton of them onto the hard drive. They have requested tons of stuff from baby wipes to beef jerky. So we are collecting donations to get this stuff and collecting cigars to send. We both have spent a lot of time and money on this, and it couldn't be more worth it. 

The first box landed a couple days ago and they were so excited and said it boosted everyones morale. We are planning to do one large box once or twice a month depending on donations. Always love doing stuff for the troops and to me they are always extremely deserving.


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Santa loves all Cuban cigars. As for what i have done all year. The question simply put is what has Santa not done all year.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Secret Santa2 said:


> Santa loves all Cuban cigars. As for what i have done all year. The question simply put is what has Santa not done all year.


Santa do you have an actual physical address in the North Pole??


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Santa do you have an actual physical address in the North Pole??


Why that's a silly question where else would Santa live.
HO HO HO


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

You know I got to say I spent some time reading through all the posts and comments in this thread and I think I speak for everyone here, but there are some great guys on this forum.

I didn't just create this thread for guys to boost their generosity or brag about it. I created the thread to show the entire board what a great group of people we have here at Puff. Though I am sure most of you knew that already.

At times we get wrapped up in the cigar world and forget that this is just a hobby. Puff is a small fraction of our lives as we all have jobs, friends outside of Puff, family, and everyday real world issues. Often times we tend to forget how fortunate and lucky we are as others are not so lucky. A big reason why I try and put together Santa Starbuck is to give back to the cigar community, thank those that have helped me the last year and a half, and finally, it brings great joy to me when I can give and share something we all love so very much on this forum.

All of the stories posted in this thread are very inspiring and encourages us all to do more. I so wish I could send every member a Behike for us to light up on Christmas eve or day. I thank everyone for taking the time to post and share their stories. Christmas is a wonderful time of the year and it brings joy to everyone.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, this year I raised $4,000 for the new community center that is coming to my town, through a brew fest that brought 1,500-2,000 people to my city...we finally closed the books on this a couple of months ago and made he donation. At the event we also offered 2 extra beer tickets to anyone who brought a non perishable food item for the Open Hands mission (also in my town) and brought in enough food for the mission to fill my dad's Subaru Forester (from the botto to the roof, with all seats but the drivers seat put down...filled up their shelves really nicely for the holiday season. We are going to be doing this again next year...and are hoping to make it an annual event that will raise money for charities within Claremont. My wish...that everyone here send something to a local food pantry to help make someone who is less fortunate have a little bit better holiday season...as for any cigars, if I am chosen...send them to the troops. I have enough...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Does Santa believe in Clowns????


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Coop D said:


> Does Santa believe in Clowns????


I believe in you......


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Does Santa believe in Clowns????


Santa believes in anything Coop!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Well since the good sir so generously offered to take it on himself to expose us poor saps to some awesome sticks, I might as well throw my name out there too. Pretty awesome of you, by the way.

I have not yet had the chance to try any Trinidad, ERdM, Punch, or any of the "LE" sticks ever released. And I'm pretty new to any of the Monte, and any of the Party "Serie" sticks as well. I have a pretty short list of experience with CC's, but I'd like to say the few I've had have been great, including a couple of Cohiba's I've received from some awesome BOTL's, along with a 5er of CoLa's I've recently purchased and just started to crack into.

As for if I deserve a gift? Who knows if I really do? :lol: I guess a couple reasons are I'm working on my 2nd week of marriage after a Halloween weekend wedding (which was an awesome party), which now means my former gf has legal claim to my wallet... :lol: And I guess a second view would be because it is the Christmas season and all the money that I would have previously spent on cigars is going towards not just one family worth of gifts, but now two. So yeah, the outline looks to be because I'm broke...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Dear Santa Starbuck,

I helped Smelvis with his Troop Rally and I also volunteer as a director for the JSANO program in our town which provides Arts programs to our community which they would not normally have access to, due to our small size. I help out the Soccer coaches at my kids soccer games. I try to help here on PUFF whenever and wherever I can.

As for what I like, I like a smooth creamy cigar, if I'm selected anything with that profile is fine by me. 

Starbuck you are a very generous person.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

I would like to get in on this please.

I help people all the time, in fact, I love to help stranded motorest. I have stocked my jeep with everything to get me out of bad situations but, never seem to get into them lol. So, I like to see people stuck, flat tire, outta gas, or whatever it's always a test for me, and I enjoy that. When it snows is the BEST. Everyone's off in ditches or stuck on flat pavement ha! Me and my wife will drive around pulling people out and love to listen to all the stories of how they ended up stuck in a 5 foot ditch between a electric pole and some dudes cattle fence lol. These stranded vehical situations is what we like and is why we will go out rock climbing in the Jeep's. We like to test ourselfs in finding the best way to get out of the worst situations. It's fun, if your prepared. So, I've fixed flats on the side of the road and even put someones tire back on the rim, on the side of the road, that was very interesting!
Anyhow- We like to help out in that sorta way and next time your in one of these situations, flag a Jeep owner down! I bet they would love to help you out!

My wish list is:
Man O' War (Ruination is my favorite cigar)
Cohiba
RYJ
RP's (love the vintage '92)
Boli's

Thanks for the contest Santa Starbuck!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Very generous Santa Starbuck! It's great to see some true aspects of Christmas still alive in this highly commercialised age.....really nice work Dave.

To everyone who receives some of this generosity ENJOY EM! Because the best tasting smokes are always those that have been gifted.


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Does Santa believe in Clowns????


Of course he does and you are on Santa's list HO HO HO!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Secret Santa2 said:


> Of course he does and you are on Santa's list HO HO HO!


I am going to go with the Naughty list :x


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

This is fun to follow...some great wishlists!


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok David, I guess I hafta post my wish in here! My two wishes are simple:

Any NC (I do not discriminate! Just no swishers )
Any Monte CC (esp. No.2's!) or any CC for that matter!

As for an essay, well, it is kind of short. One thing I have learned from you since our friendship has started, is to PIF, and I have done that as much as I can. 

PS I didn't know Santa resided so close to me!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Well Santa Starbuck, I guess i have to post, It's short and Simple, i'm not a complicated guy by any means 

Bolivar Belicos Finos
RASS
Juan Lopes SS1 or SS2
Any Cuaba
The only rare one i would love to try is the Cohiba Lancero. 


I'll keep my essay short and simple. I think I'm a good person. I love my family my friends, my fellow BOTL and my cigars. In that order. There is nothing better than enjoying a cigars with a group of friends. Throw in a dram of good scotch and I'm in heaven.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

David,
Great thread! This year was the best year of my life. I got this gift of joy:










It changes your life!! For sure..

My wishlist is simple:

Monte 2 with 2+ years on it
Boli RC with 2+ years on it
Party Shorts with 2+ years on it
RyJ Cedros Delux No 1 or 2 with 3+ years on it
Monte GE LE 2010

I am still sampling before I commit to a few boxes. Great idea for a thread my friend.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

PufPufPass said:


> David,
> Great thread! This year was the best year of my life. I got this gift of joy:
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Dennis that is awesome as I can totally relate. Beautiful picture as well and the outfit is adorable.

Last year I was blessed with a beautiful little girl. She's 19 months old now and the fun parts are really starting to kick in. It's all fun no doubt, but she's old enough now where we can start interacting with her. She's able to understand us and she can understand what we are saying. Nothing better than coming home from work, her running across the room to greet me with a big hug and say "daddy". If that doesn't make a man melt, I don't know what would. Maybe I'm a pussy or something, but it gets me each and every time.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Congrats Dennis that is awesome as I can totally relate. Beautiful picture as well and the outfit is adorable.
> 
> Last year I was blessed with a beautiful little girl. She's 19 months old now and the fun parts are really starting to kick in. It's all fun no doubt, but she's old enough now where we can start interacting with her. She's able to understand us and she can understand what we are saying. Nothing better than coming home from work, her running across the room to greet me with a big hug and say "daddy". If that doesn't make a man melt, I don't know what would. Maybe I'm a pussy or something, but it gets me each and every time.


Hahaha. I thought I was the only pussy when it came to that. Hahaha. She does not run to me yet but every time I come home, she yells out Papa, Papa, in the most cutest voice, she does not call her Mama like that, which makes me feel special. hahaha. When she wakes up on weekends, Papa is the first words she says, I love it. Yes, it is definitely a feeling you can not describe until you have one. I can't wait for what you are describing, that would be so funny, she already tries to talk sentences in her language though still. Good times...


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

She's beautiful Dennis! Great job!
We just had our first also. She's 10 months this week. I know what you mean about melting. She says dada in her little voice, it's amazing!

Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Congrats Dennis that is awesome as I can totally relate. Beautiful picture as well and the outfit is adorable.
> 
> Last year I was blessed with a beautiful little girl. She's 19 months old now and the fun parts are really starting to kick in. It's all fun no doubt, but she's old enough now where we can start interacting with her. She's able to understand us and she can understand what we are saying. Nothing better than coming home from work, her running across the room to greet me with a big hug and say "daddy". If that doesn't make a man melt, I don't know what would. Maybe I'm a pussy or something, but it gets me each and every time.


David, you are correct she's just getting to a stage that will blow your mind. My two girls are 5 and 2 1/2 and words will never do it justice.
So Dennis big congrats!!!


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

jdfutureman said:


> David, you are correct she's just getting to a stage that will blow your mind. My two girls are 5 and 2 1/2 and words will never do it justice.
> So Dennis big congrats!!!





jeepersjeep said:


> She's beautiful Dennis! Great job!
> We just had our first also. She's 10 months this week. I know what you mean about melting. She says dada in her little voice, it's amazing!
> 
> Thanks for posting the pic!


Congrats to all you guys as well! Thanks, yes, I agree, no words could describe, and she is getting more interesting each day, saying new things, doing new things, its fun to watch..


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Whelp, not to burden Santa with a hard-luck story, the only good thing I've managed is a slow recovery from an 18 week coma. I can now walk about 3 paces without the walker. No job, no SSI, nothing but a few food stamps. Not allowed ANY alcohol or smokes currently. Hope to get well enough to partake. Still allowing my 93 year old MIL live with us (oldest veteran I personally know.) I'd be delighted with a couple AF Hemmingways, and some lighter ISOM sticks.

If I'm NEVER allowed to smoke again, I'll pass them along to a deserving person. It's never TOO early to cobble together a will.

Did you like the beers I left for you with those cookies over the years? Yes, that was me.


Cheers!

Joe


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention the big ol' box of sticks I sent for the Troops. Hope they enjoy them, poor guys have it rough.

Joe


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Damn Joe, Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh you know it's getting close to that time of the year when a few of these arrive for Santa Starbuck this afternoon!


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

HO HO HO!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Santa Starbuck, I will humbly offer that in this past year where people you come across every day are under stress from our current economic situation I continue to do as I have always done and that is offer a smile, a hello and an ear to those that need it. In these trying times with people a little rough around the edges and stressed out the people we are in contact with on a regular basis makes up our day, week, month and life. In years past this approach has led me to some intense support for friends and family fortunately this hasn't been the year for that. This year as every year since they were born I've been focusing on my 2 little girls and giving them all I'm capable of giving and it is the most rewarding endeavor I could ever imagine.

So without furthur adieu my wishlist consists of 

Sir Winston
Upmann Connie #1
Cohiba Espy, Siglo IV, VI or maduro
Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro, Unicos, Famosos
LGC any
Trinidad any
JL #1 or #2
Partagas Lusitanias, P2
PL any
Any LE or RE

Finally, David you are a class act for doing this and Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Santa loves children as well.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I will put my official bid in to be picked for the Starbucks Santa.

I travel with the Circus all year. I live in a big tent with a bearded lady, and 12 circus midgets. I get sprayed with seltzer water, whip cream pies slammed in my face, and let me tell you how hard it is to make thousands of balloon animals year round!!!

I think bringing humor and laughter is the most important thing in life to take away from all the seriousness we have to endure all year long. I am sure I have made most of the members on here laugh or chuckle with my off the wall humor. I think if I can lighten the mood and make some one feel better through a laugh, then I have done my good deed in life!!!

My wish list is:

Cohiba Lancero
Party Serie P no 2
Cohiba V or VI 
H Upmann no 2
Anything you feel I should have smoked

(I haven't smoked any of the above!!!)

Thanks for doing this contest!!!


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Coop D said:


> I will put my official bid in to be picked for the Starbucks Santa.
> 
> I travel with the Circus all year. I live in a big tent with a bearded lady, and 12 circus midgets. I get sprayed with seltzer water, whip cream pies slammed in my face, and let me tell you how hard it is to make thousands of balloon animals year round!!!
> 
> ...


You are on Santa's naughty but nice list.


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

Well David, err, I mean Santa Starbuck... this is quite generous of you to do over the holiday season, which is indeed about giving, bravo! :clap2:

My Xmas cigar wish list is not quite as specific as some of the other botl's as I just don't have the experience yet, especially on the Cuban side of the leaf. With that being said and after some brief research, here is a list.

Partagas Short (if Tony swears by them then they must be good!)
Anything from Bolivar, Cohiba, Trinidad or San Cristobal.

Now, why should Santa Starbuck feel like I am deserving? Well, I just live my life & treat others like I want to be treated. I try to help out where & when I can. We (my wife & don't have a lot of disposable income so we do things like donating used clothing to different charities, usually every 4-6 months. We donate toys that our two boys don't play with anymore, cause they tend to get too much from their grand parents lol & even some that they never used/opened; we donate these to Toys for Tots. We try to pitch in with other family members over the Christmas season to donate to a family in need by supplying gifts & food for Christmas Day. My wife's side of the family organizes that one so we just donate what we can to assist with the "care package".

The one thing that I did do this year that made me feel good was a couple of months ago. I was out of town for work & stopped at a Subway for lunch. There was a young kid (teenager) trying to pay for his sub but the debit card machine was not working so the guy behind the till grabbed the sub off the counter & said, "Do you have any cash?). The kid didn't so the guy threw the sub on the counter behind him, basically ignored the kid & went to the next customer. Well, I was behind this kid in the line. I got my sub, went & sat down to eat. I watched to see what was going to happen... nada. So I asked the guy, "What are you going to do with the sub?", he said, "Nothing". So I asked him how much & paid the guy for it. I then put the sub down on the table where the kid was sitting (his friend was already seated there eating) & said, "Enjoy your lunch!". It wasn't his fault & he was obviously there on lunch break from school. Seeing his face & his eyes light up when he saw it was awesome! Only a $5 sub but...

Well, that's my .02 worth Santa Starbuck.

Happy Holidays!

P.S. I almost forgot... I also keep donating cigars to Eric (ekengland07) via football wagers in those nasty football threads you post every week! :mad2: ... just kidding Eric (if you read this)... I'm sure I'll win some back soon, I hope lol!


----------



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

My list, if chosen, is also up to Santa Starbuck as I love surprises 

Let's see , well I've been through tough times recently so extra resources to donate haven't been so easy to spare. I have however, donated to Toys for Tots and the local salvation army with whatever extra I had.


I'm big on helping people out whenever I can. One friend in particular can't even change a tire basically has me on call 24/7 haha. The random things that I've done : people forgetting their keys, money, etc.

This should be fun  good luck to whoever participates and Happy Holidays


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice sentiment behind this thread for sure! 
It allows one to reflect on the positive things they have done for others throughout the year and share that with others!

Starbuck (David) has been uber generous with many of his fellow Brothers of the Leaf. Myself included and this is just another fine example of him taking the initiative to spread the message of joy and giving this Christmas season!

I could relate many acts of selflessness and generocity that I have spearheaded this year ranging from the random donation to a homeless guy standing in a supermarket parking lot at 10 pm in 40 degree weather to voulanteering my vehicle , trailer, gas , and muscles to move a friend who was evicted. Many stops on my travels from the Bay Area Ca on the way to Lake Tahoe NV to check on stranded motorists (snow bank rodeo , dead batterys, blown tires, overheats, etc).

Then there are the random cigar bombings of the innocent. Coffee Jockeys making my drink in the morning, toll booth guys, hairstylists, and on and on.

Sharing cigars are such a great way to exercise the Code Of the BOTL's! (selfless and generous way of life).

Wishlist would be up to Santa Starbuck!!!

The Best to you and yours David!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ho! Ho! Ho!

Santa Starbuck's sleigh is being loaded as we speak. Lot's of goodies have arrived this week for the good boys of Puff.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

seems like some people are about to have a merry Christmas. Ive been watching this and the Secret santa thread for a while now, I guess you know you like cigars to much when you get excited seeing someone get a nice present from someone else as much as if youd received it yourself.

Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Indeed. Spent more time in the Santa Receipt threads then on p0rn sites the last week...

TMI? My bad...


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Agreed it's quite the season! Easy to get in the holiday spirit around this place.



apollyon9515 said:


> seems like some people are about to have a merry Christmas. Ive been watching this and the Secret santa thread for a while now, I guess you know you like cigars to much when you get excited seeing someone get a nice present from someone else as much as if youd received it yourself.
> 
> Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm not throwing my hat into the ring because there are way more deserving people than me here. I just wanted to say how awesome it is that Santa is doing this. Well all know the spirit of the season is always here on Puff year round, but its always great to see.


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Ho! Ho! Ho!
> 
> Santa Starbuck's sleigh is being loaded as we speak. Lot's of goodies have arrived this week for the good boys of Puff.


You load up early Santa Starbuck. Mine gets loaded on Christmas Eve.
HO HO HO!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Your a good man Santa Starbuck.. I would participate but there are numerous brothers more deserving than I for their charity work and what not...

Only thing I have going for me is I found a servers book full of cash in the bathroom on the counter by the sinks at a lake bar.. Being the honest guy that I am I turned it into the bartender.. He was like WTH?!? And said That server lost that book the previous night! He was surprised it had anything left in it.. All my friends were like should of taken the cash.. I said no, my GF's a cocktail server part time and if that happened to her I know how she would feel.. Heck I know how she feels when she has to cover the tabs of people that walk on bar tabs.. Another thing I did good was call 911 when I saw a car flip going the opposite direction on the highway even when other cars were following(saw it in my door mirror on a commercial truck). I hesitated for a minute thinking surely they would of called.. But since I have my EMT license and know that every second counts. I decided to call... Sure enough the 911 dispatcher seemed as if they hadn't heard about it yet! But enough with my ramblings... Any of the charity guys or volunteer guys are more worthy than I for a special Christmas treat.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

I just want to say that I love this community and it's people like you guys who make the world a better place. Keep on keeping on and I can't wait to see how this plays out.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

WTG, David. Amazingly good thread. Wow.  And for all you guys and the things you've done. Huge props. Have to admit, I read through some of these with a tear in my eye. Except Smelvis's, cause we all know what a greedy non-giving SOB he is... (JUST KIDDING!!!! And if you don't know that I'm kidding, then you haven't read enough here on Puff... Smelvis, you're an awesome brother and if anyone is deserving of Dave's generosity, then it'd be you, man).

Anyway, great thread. Definitely picked me up a bit after the last couple weeks I've had.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh Santa Starbuck been loading up his sleigh tonight. Looks like first wave of presents will leave Wednesday afternoon with the second wave leaving Thursday afternoon and should be arriving on the day before Christmas!!

Santa Starbuck did want me to tell the good boys and girls that will be receiving gifts this year will be getting at least one 2011 EL!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

2011 EL!?!??!? nice.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Oops 18 DAY coma, not weeks. Still using a walker to, well, walk. Did send a big box of sticks to the troops. See pix in post 1666 of the official troop thread. All I'd love in return would be a few CCs. I've been pretty good, but quality of life has been pretty sucky.


Thanks for listening, Santa.

Joe


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

:bowdown: that's all I can say...:bowdown:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

beercritic said:


> Oops 18 DAY coma, not weeks. Still using a walker to, well, walk. Did send a big box of sticks to the troops. See pix in post 1666 of the official troop thread. All I'd love in return would be a few CCs. I've been pretty good, but quality of life has been pretty sucky.
> 
> Thanks for listening, Santa.
> 
> Joe


Santa Starbuck wants to know what may be some little things that would make life easier for you?


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

A shoebox full of $20s. (kidding) some isom's of various strengths. Think weak for recovery & stronger for later use. I also love me any of the Fuente Hemmingway's, with the dark wrappers.

I have NO brand knowledge of cc other than Partagas & Cohiba (Love 'em). Don't like Rom&Juliet in NC, so probably would not like the CC. That's about all I know, Santa. 

As always, I'll leave you a plate of cookies and a few beers. 

Joe


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

New thread....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/303589-santa-starbucks-merry-christmas.html#post3459438


----------

